
Why Mozilla's layoffs and Google deal made me rethink my browser of choice - URfejk
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-mozillas-layoffs-and-google-news-made-me-rethink-my-browser-of-choice/
======
krageon
The author swapped from a not-so-independent engine to one entirely google-
carried. I'm not sure why that merits enough pride to write a whole article
about it.

~~~
zanellato19
Yeah. This is something I have been seeing a lot and if you want to switch
browsers, go right ahead, no one stopping you. But if you were using Firefox
to avoid the browser mono-culture, Vivaldi is not helping you there.

------
smt88
This makes no sense. His reason for abandoning Firefox mostly boils down to,
"I don't know what Mozilla will do next, and Firefox used to be slow."

It's bizarre to quit the best open-source browser (and, in my opinion, the
best browser in general) because you fear... something. He's fulfilling his
own prophecy.

~~~
badrabbit
Is slow*

Very painfully so. I also have 5 pinned tabs on a windows computer with 4GB
ram,no other apps running. It comes tona crawl and needs to be rebooted every
few days. Don't get me started on work related apps, try opening up half a
dozen kibana searches or something similar over time.

------
igneo676
People take existential threats seriously, but the alternative here of being
beholden to Google's browser engine is just not one I want to take.

I'm sticking with Firefox until I see concretely that things are going
downhill. It's unlikely that there will be an alternative at that point that's
not strongly Google influenced. That's a pity.

------
syshum
The timing of the Google Deal and the Layoffs has me very concerned.

Adding to that concern is the fact they seemed to have laid off all the teams
that were working on Advanced Browser Technologies that could lead to taking
away from Chrome's market share, and signaled a shift of Mozilla OUT of the
browser development market...

Leads me to wonder what the terms of the Google Deal really was...

